# Ruin's ruin - boa viv background



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I've been planning this for a while. And collecting all the bits. The last thing to arrive was actual viv (4x2x2).

I am going to try and just let the pictures do the talking.

First up, some mess:


This was from the celotex (spelling?). Next time I'll try and buy something without the foil covering. But finally I had 3 sheets (plus some assorted polystyrene):


Here is the initial design I had in mind:




Does a 4ft viv fit in a Fiat Punto:

Only just.

Into the viv:






Some grouting:




The Snake in question:


And here's how it looks now:


I think the next step is to get some paint to add some depth and texture to the rock work. I'll try to put some detail to it, like some moss growing on the stones and extra cracks.

I'm not sure whether to make the stairs and ledge a different colour. Lighter? Sandy colours?

Next steps:
To get some fake plants to trail over the top and sides of the walls and some branches for climbing.

Get a matt varnish to cover the painted grout.

Perhaps if I'm feeling keen, I'll use some left over polystyrene and grout to make some better looking hides (better looking than card board tubes).

And I'm going to try out repti-card for substrate (because it looks better than news paper). I have recently moved 2 of my corns onto it, and I'm not sure whether they like it yet.

Plus I have all the electrics to fit. Plenty still to do.

Any comments welcome,
Sid


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

this is looking great so far, the boas not half bad too :whistling2: keep the good work up!

take care.


----------



## maarup (Jan 17, 2013)

*Awesome!*

sweet build and awesome snake! but i must ask, what kind of snake is that? it looks awesome :mf_dribble: with all the beige and stuff!!


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words. It's taken far more time than I imagined.

I think I made things a bit too complicated and the grouting has taken ages. The first coat took 4 hours, although it's been a bit quicker since then.

Thanks for the kind words about Ruin. He's a hog island boa (I'm still trying to work out if he is pure, but there's so much variation between hogs I've seen that it's impossible to tell. The shop I got him from said both parents were hogs).

Hopefully by the end of tomorrow there's be some more colour on it.

Thanks again


----------



## Curahee (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice ! :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## HoggyFan (May 14, 2013)

manufacturer of the viv?


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm not sure of the manufacturer - I ordered it in from my local shop, so I don't really know. I'll let you know if I find out.


----------



## Evolution si (Aug 3, 2013)

Coming on nicely.


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks great so far  Viv looks good to


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words. It's far more time consuming than I expected (and if I did something like this again I'd find some ways to make it easier on myself).

Here is today's progress, some paint added for depth, texture and contrast. My other half is doing this bit, which I'm more than happy with.

Darker under coat:


LHS looking good:


Kind of full tank shot, the right still needs doing:


Does anyone know of a good matt varnish that I can use to seal it all once we've painted it? Does matt varnish exist, or is it all gloss/shine?

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Sid85 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. It's far more time consuming than I expected (and if I did something like this again I'd find some ways to make it easier on myself).
> 
> Here is today's progress, some paint added for depth, texture and contrast. My other half is doing this bit, which I'm more than happy with.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of matt finish varnishes. I tend to use Ronseal Diamond Hard floor varnish for mine though it does give a slightly odd finish to the rocks.

Check out what I mean here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/885094-another-fake-rock-build-realistic.html



I know it might be a little late, but it might be worth making that platform a little thicker as it might be a little weak even with the grout.


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, the shelf is probably the weakest point on the build, but I have given it extra coats of grout (and thicker coats), so I'm hoping that it's strong enough. If not then I wont complain that you didn't tell me.

Thanks for the comments. I will look into the varnish.


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

Today's progress - thanks to the best gf in the world, because I've been at work all day and she wanted to paint it.













Now it's time for me to look for varnish.

Thanks


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Looks wicked mate i love it 

LEwis


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks, it's definitely starting to look good. When making these things they dont look much like the final thing so it's hard to tell whether it's going to come out ok


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

Quick question and update:

What's the best way to attach fake plants to the viv/background? I wondered about stable gun or glue gun? Similarly for the cables for thermometers and stat probe - as these will run down the background?

I have varnished the background - it looks slightly less textured than before, but not too much shine. And it's made the colours darker, which I like. I'll update pictures soon.

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have borrowed a staple gun and a glue gun... Now to decide which to use (for putting fake plants and stat probe onto the background). Any advice?


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

The viv is out of the shed and in place... it took a long time going from this:



To this:



(with lots of swearing and re-arranging and re-re-arranging)

I have stat probe hanging in the back left corner. I have the thermometer probe on the top of the hide in the hot end, which is under the ceramic. Hopefully these can be seen from the photos. Is this a good way to set it up? And now I can just adjust the thermostat to whatever is needed until the thermometer reads about 32 degrees? Is that ok?



A couple more questions: the guard is fairly hot, I can touch it without problems, but it's a bit too hot to keep hold of it for more than 10 seconds... Is this too hot? Should I get a bigger guard?

Does the thermostat probe need to be glued/held in place? I am concerned that if he moves it then the bulb will get too hot? What would be the best way to hold the stat probe in place?

(I'm in no rush to move him in, he's still quite small compared to a 4ft viv, and he's in shed at the moment too).

Thanks.

Sid


----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)

Sid85 said:


> A couple more questions: the guard is fairly hot, I can touch it without problems, but it's a bit too hot to keep hold of it for more than 10 seconds... Is this too hot? Should I get a bigger guard?
> 
> *Does the thermostat probe need to be glued/held in place? I am concerned that if he moves it then the bulb will get too hot? What would be the best way to hold the stat probe in place?*
> 
> ...


Hi buddy, first of all good job so far!

Secondly keep an eye on any weakening in the 'top of the ruin' where the red snake is painted, wouldn't want your Boa having the fright of it's life by falling through!

And finally in regards to the red bit I highlighted, I suggest using a couple of wire staples to hold it in place along the polystyrene side (if that's where you want it to be I'm just going by the pic). Equally you could use simple cable coax's, however I'm dubious due to the fact they may not stop a snake wandering off with the wire in tow .

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks, it's starting to come together.

Ok thanks. I think I'll have a go at fixing it in place with some wire staples.


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have used cable tidies to fix the stat sensor to the side - they just pushed into the grout like drawing pins, but I think they should hold as long as he doesn't try to force himself under the wire. And I used quite a lot (every 5-10cm), so that should leave little room for him to get under. It's not that pretty, but it's there for his safety.

I am guessing he'll manage to break, mess up and disrupt at least some of his viv, so I will just have to keep an eye out for a while and hope it's only minor.

Another question - there is still the smell of varnish, it's not really strong, but it's the same as when your freshly paint or varnish in a room - it leaves that new paint smell. Is this likely to cause harm? I have had the viv doors open and it will go over time, but slowly.

I showed him around it yesterday and rather than being nervous and tentative he seemed keen to get in there for a proper explore, so that was pretty encouraging to see.

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)

Sid85 said:


> Another question - there is still the smell of varnish, it's not really strong, but it's the same as when your freshly paint or varnish in a room - it leaves that new paint smell. Is this likely to cause harm? I have had the viv doors open and it will go over time, but slowly.


Best thing you can do for the smell is to leave the basking lamp on (on a thermostat as usual) to burn off the fumes, they'll go twice as fast as just leaving the door open, good to hear he likes it!


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

Good plan - I have had the heat on to try and get the temps right (while there is no possibility of the probes being moved around), so maybe I'll leave it like this with the door open a bit.

Thanks


----------



## nok1888 (Sep 17, 2010)

I just done a 4ft viv too

















2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow that's awesome. Does she use the hide much and does the top open? 

How big is she? My guy looks tiny in comparison.

Has your viv stood up to snake destruction?


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks fantastic mate, only thing I would say is make the ledge double the thickness it is, polystyrene isn't the strongest material and boas get pretty heavy as they grow, would hate to see your hard work collapse under your boa.
May well be strong enough, but it just doesn't look it, would be peace of mind at least for me


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

I apologise for my previous comment, I somehow skipped page 2 and didn't relalise someone had already said it :2thumb:


----------



## nok1888 (Sep 17, 2010)

Aye she uses the hide quite often and likes to investigate the viv lol the lid comes of so it's easy to clean. 

She's 4 1/2 feet 2 y/o

2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

heathster said:


> Looks fantastic mate, only thing I would say is make the ledge double the thickness it is, polystyrene isn't the strongest material and boas get pretty heavy as they grow, would hate to see your hard work collapse under your boa.
> May well be strong enough, but it just doesn't look it, would be peace of mind at least for me


Yeah, I think it is the weakest point - but I put some extra layers of grout on thickly and it feels quite solid... Also hold some hope that being a male hog island that Ruin stays somewhat small.

I guess time will tell. If I was few steps back I may try and reinforce it. If it comes down I'll probably put a wooden shelf up.



> Aye she uses the hide quite often and likes to investigate the viv lol the lid comes of so it's easy to clean.
> 
> She's 4 1/2 feet 2 y/o


She looks great - I love her colours. I like the hide idea (wish I'd thought of that earlier, haha).

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

It's taking longer than expected, but I think the varnish smell is going, but it's still lingering and if I have the door shut overnight with the heat on the smell builds up and it's pretty strong when opening the doors again.

I'll just keep it going, I'm sure the smell will eventually go.

I've been showing Ruin around when he's been out, so that it's hopefully somewhat familiar to him when he moves.



(sorry, the picture didn't look so bright when I took it on my phone)

Sid


----------



## Sid85 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi All,

Several months down the line and waiting for the smell of varnish to go... Ruin is now in his new Viv!!!!

And the photos:






And, on the shed floor....


Ok, so I was really disappointed that the smell didn't go, it made my chest feel tight even to open the viv and stick my head in. As much as it would have been nice for Ruin to climb over, it was primarily there to make it look good for me - so it had to go.

Anyone else planning on this, I don't recommend Wicks matt floor varnish. For matt varnish to use on your floor then Wicks' seems good.

I'm sure I'll come up with another project soon enough.

Thanks for the advice along the way,
Sid


----------

